# Question



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all what would be the scale of a 2 1/2 inch building be. Would it be a OO size building. I think OO is 25.4 mm to the inch. I may be all mixed up or 4MM to the foot.Reason I ask[I`m not into OO at the moment} Is I`m running O gauge. I picked up today 2 buildings from the UK. They look good,I may use them.

Appreciate your answer,New week end, have a good one,Sanepilot
Thanks


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*mm per inch*

25.4 mm/inch would be "prototype". It's the conversion factor from millimeters to inches.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

sanepilot said:


> Hi,all what would be the scale of a 2 1/2 inch building be.


Impossible to say without more info.

What is it a model of?

Does it have any doors that you could use as a reference?

Frederick


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just look at the doors and then place a scale figure next to it, you'll soon see if it's correct or not. 
If it's from the UK could be O gauge.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*gauge*

Hey,thanks,fellas. I finished up one of the kits a few minutes ago,and it`s probably OO but more closer to O. The building is 21/2 inches tall. I put it beside a o gauge engine and the steam engine is 12 foot so the building would be 10 foot which is normal for most flat roofed building. I got coupla fireman with it and they measured 1 1/2 inches making them 6 foot tall. My wife saved the day as She pointed out some things she didn`t like,so I got that fixed.The kids will love that that setup.

Gotta go,news time, Have a good sunday,I got the day off..Thanks,Sanepilot


----------

